# Rahmenhöhe Poison Morphin (BIFS=BODY-INDEX-FRAME-SIZING METHODE)



## mesmo (26. August 2013)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein Poison Morphin (<-hier link zur HP) in Rahmenhöhe 46cm oder 50cm fahren und zwar als Alltagsrad mit Tendenz zu Touren. 
Die genaue Geometrie des Poison Morphin seht Ihr im letzten Bild. 
Ich komme jetzt einfach bei der Ermittlung der richten Rahmenhöhe nicht mehr weiter. Soll ich dem BIFS-Methode folgen oder den üblichen Rahmenrechnern? Bin mir nicht sicher ob 50 evtl zu gross wäre. Tips wären toll, danke!!!  Hab das WE schon mit suchen, lesen, nachdenken, messen ...verbracht(eilt etwas)


=========

Meine Werte: 

Körpergröße 173cm
Schrittlänge 84cm
Sitzhöhe 71cm (Mitte Tretlager bis Satteloberseite, gemessen am alten Diamandrahmenrad deckt sich mit den Werten die BIFS ermittelt hat)
Armlänge 65cm (bis Mitte Handfläche) 

======================



> Der BIFS (BODY-INDEX-FRAME-SIZING METHODE) schlägt mir einen 44,7cm Rahmen vor(siehe Tourspalte) im Vergleich zum Poison RH46(*Bild)
> deckt sich die Oberrohrlänge ungefähr mit dem 46er (580 zu 578mm)
> das Steuerrohr ist 2cm tiefer (110 zu 130mm)
> Die ermittelte Sitzlänge entspricht dem jetzigen alten Diamandtrad (715 zu 715mm)
> ...



======================



> Einfache Rahmenrechner orientieren sich ja nur an der Schritthöhe und ermitteln mir Werte von ~48-50cm für ein 'MTB Tour'
> 
> Der  Rahmenrechner 1 derselben Seite ermittelt eine Rahmenhöhe von 49,4 cm.
> * Werte bei Rahmenrechner 1*


======================


> Der BOC24-Rahmenrechner ermittelt für MTB-Tour 50cm an RH.



======================



> *Bild
> *Hier noch die Geometrie des Poison Morphin*




Ich hoffe ich konnte das übersichtlich halten. Tia!


----------



## Schildbürger (28. August 2013)

Ich empfehle dir die 46cm fürs MTB.
Selber fahre ich 50cm RH, bei 185cm Körperhöhe und 86cm Schrittlänge.
Sonst geh mal zu einem Händler und setz dich mal auf verschiedene Bikes drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mesmo (29. August 2013)

Hallo,

ja danke, das habe ich heute auch getan - den Rahmen in 50 storniert und dafuer den 46 genommen. Ich hoffe das war die richtige Entscheidung fuer 
ein Alltagsrad mit Tendenz zu Touren. Dabei habe ich mich Hauptsaechlich (neben euren Kommentaren) auf die beiden Rahmengroessenrechner BIFS (RH44,7) und den von Canon(RH46,9), wo man auch tatsaechlich mehr Daten eingeben muss als nur die Schrittgroesse verlassen. 
Man sollte fuer Touren ja eine Groesse groesser waehlen, denke mit dem 50 waeren das wohl schon zwei und das Morphin soll ja Schwerpunkt Touren sein...also wird schon passen, freu mich drauf. 

Auch ein Foto von feltels Morphin(RH46 u. SH82) hat mir sehr weitergeholfen
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch silberne Vorbau/Sattelstuetze, mal sehen was der Gebrauchtmarkt und die Rabattaktionen der Händler zu bieten haben...Rahmen kommt leider erst im 14 Tagen.

Gruss


----------



## Schildbürger (29. August 2013)

Ich zeige dir mal zwei Fotos von mir.
Das grün gelbe hatte ein RH von 52cm, da sitze ich sehr gestreckt drauf.



Das habe ich am Anfang nicht gemerkt, da ich vorher nur ein "Herrenrad" hatte, ein Händler hatte mir ein 48er empfohlen das schien mir erst zu klein. Im Nachhinein betrachtet wäre es richtig gewesen.

Das rote Arsen AM hat 50cm, da sitze ich locker und entspannt drauf.



Was schon die paar cm ausmachen.
Noch mehr Fotos sind in meinem Album.


----------

